# The images used to teach soldiers to kill (BBC News)



## Yrys (2 Jan 2015)

The images used to teach soldiers to kill



> Soldiers are taught to be killers - it's part of their job - and their training includes firing at
> an image of the enemy. German photographer Herlinde Koelbl has made a study of these targets
> and spoken to many soldiers, but a century after the start of World War One, she still hopes for
> a world without conflict.
> ...



''You can listen to The Essay on BBC Radio 3 on Friday 2 January at 22:45 GMT or afterwards on 
the BBC iPlayer - it was recorded in Dresden as part of a global year-long partnership between 
the British Council, BBC World Service and BBC Radio 3 called The War That Changedthe World.''


----------

